

Ask HN: About to get on a plane. Best way to read HN offline? - pud

Not sure if the flight will have wifi.  In the event it doesn't, I would love to download a few pages of HN articles &#38; threads, for offline reading.<p>Ideas?
======
abailin
Do you have an iPhone? The Hacker News app is pretty good and downloads all
the stories so you can read them offline (does not download the comments
though).

------
Mz
Open a bunch of tabs and leave them open but log off? (Sorry if I'm too late.)

